# 2018 Updated NES and SNES Classic hacking Video Tutorials



## PPlays (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey guys Patton here! It’s been 8 MONTHS since I started making these step by step tutorials on hacking your Classic System so I thought it was about time for an update. A LOT has changed since the scene started and I wanted to reduce the confusion for those that may just now be getting a system with the recent re-release of the NES Classic. So I will be updating all of my old tutorials with the most recent Hakchi CE, Retroarch, and Core versions available to date. I will keep my old tutorials on my channel since they still have some good info in them. I did a huge release today with what I felt were the 3 most important steps for someone new to the scene, and there will plenty more to come. Huge thank you to all the the devs involved with the great releases they continue to come out with. And I also want to thank everyone for all the support you’ve shown, I hope I can keep helping everyone out!

2018 Hakchi Resources Classic System Tutorials
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTCjNJnRY7v5-V2SNTqwPRyyJyom9tmMM

How to hack and add games to your Classic System


How to create folders on your Classic System


How to add storage to your Classic System with a USB Drive


How to FTP and Telnet into your Classic System


How to Play Game Boy and Game Boy Color games on your Classic System


How to play N64 games on your Classic System


How to add bios files to your Classic System


How to play Game Boy and Game Boy Color games on your Classic System


How to play Arcade Games on your Classic System


How to play Sega master System and Genesis games on your Classic System


----------



## PPlays (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Mythical (Jun 30, 2018)

Very clear and concise instructions good job


----------



## PPlays (Jul 3, 2018)

MythicalData said:


> Very clear and concise instructions good job


Thank you!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## PPlays (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## PPlays (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## PPlays (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## PPlays (Jul 26, 2018)

How to play arcade games on your Classic System


----------



## PPlays (Jul 31, 2018)




----------

